

OFFER HN: Rooms in ... - hajrice

Let's make a collection of rooms available in various cities for easier browsing.
======
hajrice
To start off: I'm offering a room in Sarajevo. Feel free to mail me at
hajrice@gmail.com

~~~
derrida
Wow, really cool. I am very interested in the history of that part of the
world. Looks like a lovely place to visit.

------
singer
This looks like a freeairbnb.com in the making.

